# Remove door jamb or just the door stop?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is an option that I would use---Rip out the old jambs and replace them with nice new ones--
then add your casings.--Mike---


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I was thinking what Oh Mike said while reading your post. I like a cased opening. I don't like drywalled openings, just personal opinion. As long as you are ripping everything out, it would be easier to install new jambs, plus probably look a lot nicer. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for that, that's exactly what I started doing tonight. I ripped out the door jambs and will install cased openings after we paint. 

I kind of chuckled once I noticed that both jambs were held with 8 nails each. They came out nice and easy


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

Another related question-

There is one doorway that is just a drywall opening, and I'd like to case it to somewhat match the other openings. Would I be better off to remove the corner bead and drywall and insert a jamb or just case around the opening and paint the inside white?


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

UP to you. I would just case them since there is no door there anyway. Thanks.


----------

